# Pleurothallids overview paper



## naoki (Feb 16, 2017)

The generic affiliation of species (= genus name of each species) in Pleurothallids (= subtribe Pleurothallidinae) has been actively revised recently. This is partly because we have a better tools to assess evolutionary relationships, and because there appears to be lots of convergent evolution (similar traits evolve multiple time in distantly related species), which will confuse older morphology oriented systematics. Hobbyists don't like the changes, but I would say that they are making great progresses to understand the systematics of this huge group of orchids.

I happen to find a recent overview of current state of the genera of this group, which is open access. So I thought that some of you might be interested in it:

Karremans, A. P. 2016. Genera Pleurothallidinarum: An updated phylogenetic overview of Pleurothallidinae. Lankesteriana 16(2): 219-241 (full pdf)


----------



## JAB (Feb 16, 2017)

As always Naoki is rocking the most current orchid info! Gracias mi amigo!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks. I hate that Pleuros are being split up but...


----------



## JAB (Feb 17, 2017)

We got a "lumper" folks


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks, Naoki


----------

